# Jetting my 2006 Brute Force 750



## outlaw750 (Aug 13, 2009)

I just put snorks (submarine) along with hmf slip on, k&n air filter and moose cdi. However I still have stock jetts and it runs lean. What jetts do you all think i need. Going to get the dyno jett kit but not sure witch ones to use.

Thanks Larry


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Find your bike here..
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2392

That will tell you exactly what you need to know.

this is the direct link you want to look at
http://www.dynojet.com/pdf/Q217.pdf


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dang....... wish you had found our forum first, we could have saved you well over $100 on ur snorkel..........


----------



## outlaw750 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks guys, I will try this out. Do I need to just take off the side plastics or side and front?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sides will allow you access to the worksite.


----------



## outlaw750 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> dang....... wish you had found our forum first, we could have saved you well over $100 on ur snorkel..........


More....


----------

